# Mein Teich macht mich zum Sklaven



## Truthahn (21. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
würde ja auch mal gerne etwas positives Berichten als wie nur Jammern u. Fragen stellen.
Aber mein Teich ist seit sich der Planet Sonne sehen lässt die reinste Algenlandschaft.
Sieht nur noch schrecklich aus, und ich find nicht den Grund heraus warum das so ist.
Die Wasserwerte liegen alle im günen Bereich habe dies getestet.
Ich glaube irgendwann gebe ich auf.


----------



## Andyzx12r (21. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Truthahn ( gibt es auch einen richtig Namen),

kann es sein das du keinen Filter am Becken hast?
Ich persöhnlich Salze den Teich im Frühjahr einmal auf.
Das Hilft gegen Fadenalgen, allerdings Filter ich sieh dann auch raus.
So mach ich das, es gibt bestimmt auch noch andere Methoden....


----------



## Zacky (21. Apr. 2016)

Aufgeben ist keine wirkliche Option. 

Das Algenproblem habe ich bei mir auch, die Fische sind aktiv und bekommen entsprechend Futter, mein Filter lief den ganzen Winter durch und ist also startklar für die Saison. Ich denke, dass die Biologie im Filter schon vorhanden ist und das Wasser entsprechend aufbereitet. Die umgewandelten Nährstoffe kommen dann zurück in den Teich und sollten hier durch die Pflanzen aufgenommen werden, die aber noch nicht so recht wollen. Dementsprechend ziehen die einfachen Pflanzen - also die Algen - die Nährstoffe auf wie ein Schwamm und wachsen munter.

So erkläre ich mir das, ohne jegliche Gewähr auf bio-chemische Richtigkeit.

Ich fische aktuell wöchentlich die Algen ab und entziehe so auch gleich den Überschuss an Nährstoffen. Mit der Zeit pendelt sich das Teichklima wieder ein und die Algen gehen ein Stück weit zurück. So habe ich das die letzte Jahre beobachtet, was natürlich woander, ganz anders sein kann.


----------



## Marvimba (21. Apr. 2016)

gibt es nicht irgendwelche tierchen für den teich die mega auf algen abfahren und diese wegfressen...?

würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## LotP (21. Apr. 2016)

Marvimba schrieb:


> gibt es nicht irgendwelche tierchen für den teich die mega auf algen abfahren und diese wegfressen...?
> 
> würde mich sehr interessieren.


nicht wirklich, es gibt zwar welche die als solche beworben werden, aber die freßen im Endeffekt auch nur junge Algen und nicht die großen Fadenalgenballen.

Abgesehen davon, alles was die an Algen fressen kommt hinten auch wieder raus und sind neue Nährstoffe.

Lass dir keine "algenfressenden" Fische aufschwatzen, dass ist reine Verarsche.


----------



## Andyzx12r (21. Apr. 2016)

Die Tierchen heißen Krasskarpfen.

Habe ich drei Stück von im Teich, ca 0,5m sind sie bereits.
Nur meine Drei kommen nicht gegen die Algen an oder kommen ihrer 
angedachten Aufgabe nicht so richtig nach.


----------



## jolantha (21. Apr. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Die Tierchen heißen Krasskarpfen.


Sorry andreas, die Viecherln heißen  __ GRASKARPFEN , unter Krass findet die keiner. 
Anbei noch mal für die, die Graskarpfen nicht kennen, einen Link 
http://gewässerwart.de/folgen-von-graskarpfen-besatz/


----------



## troll20 (21. Apr. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Drei kommen nicht gegen die Algen an oder kommen ihrer
> angedachten Aufgabe nicht so richtig nach.


Wie sollen sie auch, das was sie sich vorn reinstecken kommt hinten als Dünger doppelt wieder raus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2016)

Marvimba schrieb:


> gibt es nicht irgendwelche tierchen für den teich die mega auf algen abfahren und diese wegfressen...?
> 
> würde mich sehr interessieren.



Schwebealgen werden z.B von schwarzen Mückenlarven, verschiedenen Wasserflöhen und anderen filtrierern aus dem Wasser gesiebt

Fadenalgen und anderen festsitzende zum Teil von __ Schnecken, Wasserasseln, Kaulquappen gefressen

MfG Frank


----------



## Andyzx12r (21. Apr. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Sorry andreas, die Viecherln heißen  __ GRASKARPFEN , unter Krass findet die keiner.
> Anbei noch mal für die, die Graskarpfen nicht kennen, einen Link
> http://gewässerwart.de/folgen-von-graskarpfen-besatz/




Anne danke, klar hast recht, das kommt dabei raus wenn der Fernseher neben bei noch läuft


----------



## tosa (21. Apr. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Die Tierchen heißen Krasskarpfen.
> 
> Habe ich drei Stück von im Teich, ca 0,5m sind sie bereits.
> Nur meine Drei kommen nicht gegen die Algen an oder kommen ihrer
> angedachten Aufgabe nicht so richtig nach.



die __ graskarpfen sind nicht blöd, wenn du die anderen fische fütterst bedienen die sich auch am Tisch, warum sollten sie sich die Mühe machen Algen zu zerkauen wenn es einfacher mit pellets geht?


----------



## jolantha (21. Apr. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Anne danke, klar hast recht, das kommt dabei raus wenn der Fernseher neben bei noch läuft



Andy, macht doch nichts, weiß doch jeder, daß Männer nicht zwei Dinge gleichzeitig können


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2016)

Hi Andreas,

der weiße Amur (__ Graskarpfen) frißt nur Algen wenn ihm nichts anderes mehr übrig bleibt: Also wenn alle höheren Wasserpflanzen die seine Nahrungsgrundlage sind (und am Ufer erreichbare) weggefressen sind und es kein leckeres Fischfutter gibt

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Apr. 2016)

Die erste Algen wachsen bei mir schon seit Februar. Langsam kommen die höheren Pflanzen in die Gänge und ich kann zuschauen wie das Wasser klarer wird. Da die Erdkröten munter zu Gange waren, und die Kaulquappen demnächst dann was zum mampfen brauchen werden, bin ich über die Algen nicht wirklich traurig. Was zuviel wird, fische ich halt ab. Aber vorsichtig, weil jetzt schon überall im flachen Wasser alles mögliche Getier rumwuselt.


----------



## wander-falke (21. Apr. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Andy, macht doch nichts, weiß doch jeder, daß Männer nicht zwei Dinge gleichzeitig können



Stimmt nicht.

Wir können aufm Klo Zeitung lesen ohne dass was daneben geht.




Achso, noch was zum Thema.
Mein Teich ist klar, wenig Fadenalgen, keine Schwebalgen. Allerdings auch nur 5 Fische und gefühlte 10.000 Kaulquappen viel Pflanzen die jetzt spriesen und einem bewachsenen Bodenfilter.


----------



## jolantha (21. Apr. 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Wir können aufm Klo Zeitung lesen ohne dass was daneben geht.


Andreas, ist klar  , Ihr Männer seid schon tolle Burschen !!


----------



## wander-falke (21. Apr. 2016)




----------



## Andyzx12r (21. Apr. 2016)

rofl


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2016)

Marvimba schrieb:


> gibt es nicht irgendwelche tierchen für den teich die mega auf algen abfahren und diese wegfressen...?


Kaulquappen. Nur wenn zu viele Fische im Teich sind dann werden die schneller gefressen als sie Algen fressen können


----------

